# Nun schaut mal



## SharamNat (4. Sep. 2008)

Hallo an alle, 
das Wichtigste zuerst: Ich habe keinen Koiteich, nur einen Platz zum Ausspannen und Nachdenken. Dabei hilft mir u.a. ein kleiner Teich (ca. 6000l, ca. 4,5 x 1,8 m, 1,2 m tief). 
In diesem sind neben einigen __ Shubunkin 2 junge Kois (25 cm) und ein Koi-Erbstück (45 cm). 







Gefiltert wird über ein Velda Giant Biofill Set, ca. 4000 l/h. Wenns zu grün schwebt, schalte ich 18W UV zu, wenns zu gelb wird einige mg Ozon. 

35% unter Wasser sind beflanzt, __ Wasserpest, __ Hornkraut, __ Quellmoos usw. 
Ansonsten __ Iris, __ Pfeilkraut und __ Binsen. Besonders gern durchpflügen die Kois das Quellmoos. 

Sicher entspricht das alles nicht den Vorstellungen eines Koimanen, aber es funktioniert. 
Nebenbei: ich wohne in Sichtweite der Holl. Grenze Nähe Straelen. 

Gruss an alle 

Rolf


----------



## Dodi (5. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Nun schaut mal*

Hallo und

:willkommen, Rolf!

Deine kleine Oase zum Entspannen gefällt mir. 

Na dann wünsch' ich Dir gute Erholung am Teich und viel Spaß hier im Forum!


----------



## Barbor (5. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Nun schaut mal*

Hallo Rolf

erst einmal ein:Willkommen2 

bei uns. Dein Teich gefällt mir  .

Du wohnst in Staelen......  direkt um die Ecke 
Ich wohn in Walbeck 



Lieben Gruß Ulli


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Nun schaut mal*

Sieht wirklich sehr schön aus, die Pagode ist ja klasse 

Die wenigsten User hier haben Koiteiche, warum spielst du darauf an ?


----------



## robsig12 (5. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Nun schaut mal*

Hallo Rolf,

schöne Ecke da in deinem Garten:gdaumen


----------



## SharamNat (5. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Nun schaut mal*

Danke,

und besonders netten Gruss in die Nachbarschaft nach Walbeck. Bin nicht direkt in Straelen, sondern bei Herongen.

@Utzhoff: Sitze gern am Teich und schau den Fischen zu.
Mein Sanke und mein Shusui-Verschnitt  stammen aus einer vollgelaufenen alten Schleuse und sind Kinder der Liebe, nicht aus Japan. Mein Shusui hat keine perfekt angeordneten Rückenschuppen, aber alle Fische haben Namen und ich erfreue mich an ihnen.

Meine Technik verbraucht "nur" 800-1000 kWh im Jahr.

Aber: Wenn die "kleinen" gross werden und alles wird zu eng, schwinge ich den Spaten. Garantiert. Werde mich aber nicht einreihen in die Technik-Protz-Freaks, Kubikmeter-Protz-Freaks oder Original-Japan-Import-Freaks.


Gruss

Rolf


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Nun schaut mal*

Du hast ja eine Fürchterlich Nette Art an dir 

Ach ja, ich habe fast 40m³, es wird ein High-Tech Filter für gutes Wasser sorgen und natürlich habe ich nur Japan-Kois 
Unter 6.000 KwH fange ich nicht an und sichere damit Arbeitsplätze


----------



## SharamNat (5. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Nun schaut mal*

Natürlich nichts gegen dich persönlich. Ich kenne dich nicht. War auch kein Angriff gegen dich, nur eine Klarstellung bzw. Standpunkt.  Sorry wenns anders gelesen wurde, als ich es gemeint habe.

Rolf


----------



## hermes03 (5. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Nun schaut mal*

Hallo,
sieht echt nett aus dein Teich und das wasser sieht auf dem foto auch schön klar aus. und die koi hast du aus einer vollgelaufenen schleuse? wie hasten die da raus bekommen?


----------



## SharamNat (5. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Nun schaut mal*

Hi Hermes,

ich bin nicht der Eigentümer der Schleuse.
Ganz einfach: Futterautomat, riesige __ Senke (Netz),

danach Auswahl - zurück oder in das Verkaufsbecken.
Preis konkurrenzlos.

Gruss

Rolf


----------

